# CPT code for delivery



## mwarmke

Is there a different CPT code for a delivery for fetal demise at 19 1/2 weeks. Or is the fee just prorated.  I am doing an investigation.  Thank you in advance for your expertise.


----------



## kcsmagic

My Providers generally do a D&C with fetal demise and I will bill out 59820.


----------



## Beany011178

I am curious to what others will say to this.  I have run across this situation where pt is say 20-25 weeks pregnant and has fetal demise and the doctors will actually induce their labor so that they deliver vaginally.  We have billed a delivery but many times they do not pay for this.


----------



## aguelfi

I use 59820 or 59821 depending on the trimester.


----------



## imjsanderson

I believe if the demise is <20 weeks it can be billed as dilation and evacuation with antepartum visits billed separately, >20weeks bill global delivery if you were the only provider for the antepartum and delivery.  This is similiar to a premature delivery where the patient is seen for fewer than 13 usual antepartum visits but it is still appropriate to bill globally.


----------



## bigredcag

the VAGINAL delivery and vaginal suppositories (ie cytotex)were used you can use 59855(prior to 20 weeks). i know this is an abortion code and you usually have to appeal with documentation stating this was not elective and if the pt were to remain pregn. without intervention major complications can arise,
the dx would be 632 per ACOG
i have gotten all mine paid.  the reason i dont choose form the 59820 section is the dr isnt perfoming a surgery 
good luck
chris  CPC


----------



## hgonzales

*fetal demise at 16 wks*

I'm new at this, our doctor did a misoprostol induction for a vaginal delivery. The baby was already fetal demise at 16 wks and not sure if I code 59855 and delivery charge?  This was done at the hospital and the insurance is medicaid.

Thank you.


----------



## hgonzales

*left oophorectomy via laparotomy*

Please help with this CPT coding since I'm new to OB.  Procedure is left oophorectomy via laparotomy/ repair of 6 x 3 ventral hernia superior to the umbilicus and also a repair of 4 cm umbilical hernia/ and abdominoplasty.  
The dx is left dermoid cyst, Ventral hernia and Pannus.  I hope I'm on the right spot because I haven't received an answer to my previous question regarding 16 week fetal demise.  If not please tell me how.  See others getting answers and not sure if i posted this correctly to get an answer.

thank you


----------

